# Your thought on english bikes



## mccrayola (Apr 30, 2006)

I recently got this from a customer for nothimg. I wonder if anyone knows age or value . this is a gazelle sport special made in holland. From what I've collected it is a releigh based firm overseas. It has rod brakes(front and back), bell, back wheel locking gizmo, 3 speed


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i would love to get me roberts dogbolloxs.. steel hardtail w/ telepathic handling..


----------



## noslogan (Jan 21, 2004)

*excellent*

That is an excellent townie/coffee getter!


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

mccrayola said:


> I recently got this from a customer for nothimg. I wonder if anyone knows age or value . this is a gazelle sport special made in holland. From what I've collected it is a releigh based firm overseas. It has rod brakes(front and back), bell, back wheel locking gizmo, 3 speed


Hi mccrayola,

It is a typical Dutch bike. Overhere millions are in daily use; shopping, commuting, going to school, going out for a beer etc. About every household has a few. I have one too, an old Union with white tyres.

On the Gazelle brand: Both Raleigh and Gazelle were part of the Derby Cycles Group at some point. Gazelle left Derby when things went down at Derby.

Once saw the local community emptying the canals. Very impressive. In one grasp dozens of old wrecks came above. On the bottom there must be at least another few million.

Internet:
www.rijwiel.net
http://www.rijwiel.net/gazellee.htm => Gazelle history


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

How is that an English Bike? Or is that the name you've given to the style.

Shame. Thought this was going to be a thread about proper retro English (or British if you want to be more inclusive) MTB makes. Stuff like Roberts, Orange, Overburys, Muddy Fox, Raleigh, Yates, Saracen, Hope, Pace, X-Lite, USE, Kirk, Formula One, Dawes, Raleigh etc etc etc etc


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

Yeah, I even expected to see some Bob Jacksons and Woodrups and the like.


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

rutteger said:


> Formula One


Somebody else knows about Formula 1 bikes? Sweet!

I just bought one 

Original hardtail model with the elevated steel chainstay. Hoping to get a hold of some original stickers and the rigid fork too. I have mate in the UK who's dug out a review from back in the day of it. Going to be good reading.

The bikes needs a little bit of work doing to it as I understand. But totally stoked.

Uhhh, I'll shut up now


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

uno-speedo said:


> Somebody else knows about Formula 1 bikes? Sweet!
> 
> I just bought one


Sounds nice. Where did you pick that up from?

Apparently one of Deb Murrell's old team bikes was on ebay last year...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

rutteger said:


> Sounds nice. Where did you pick that up from?
> 
> Apparently one of Deb Murrell's old team bikes was on ebay last year...


Ex-employee. Bugger, missed that one on the bay!

I know of another one for sale but its purple...and its not the elevated chainstay design. I have some pics somewhere.

I had a deposit on an original specced one, some chap in Wales was selling it but he disappeared on me 

I worked at DPS as a kid and test rode the FS bike. I was in a dream world for a time!

Sorry for the hijack!!


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

uno-speedo said:


> Ex-employee. Bugger, missed that one on the bay!
> 
> I know of another one for sale but its purple...and its not the elevated chainstay design. I have some pics somewhere.
> 
> ...


Do you know the ex-employee well. Would be interested as to some of the back story around Formula One.

Would also love to see some pictures...


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

rutteger said:


> Do you know the ex-employee well. Would be interested as to some of the back story around Formula One.
> 
> Would also love to see some pictures...


No its my mate that does. I knew Peter the top dog manager for a time. Probably wouldn't recognise me now. And Jim who was running the bike show left for a job at McLaren
in Woking last I heard. We are talking about 15 years ago.

DPS who built the bikes started out making, and still do, carbon fibre parts for the motorsport industry. Formula 1, Indy Car, Touring cars, Rally Cars etc. They knew a few of the Formula 1 drivers mountain biked so decided to build up some bikes for them. Great way to launch a product in the pits of a Formula 1 race. This then transpired into a full on deal selling to the public and a race team. They then released a FS model which was pretty ahead of its time. You can see a small picture with a funky paint scheme on their website www.dpscomposites.com. The elevated chainstay design was was a carbon fibre monocoque with a Reynolds steel rear end. I forgot what it came with but hopefully the magazine article I'm getting can bring me up to speed.

I lived and worked around the corner and often wandered in to bother Jim about getting a good deal on ti bolts. Then worked there part time as a kid helping out.

Also got to go to LeMans and wander around the pits drawling over the carbon fibre slayed McLaren F1's. They were sponsored by Harrods at the time and I think they came in second or third that year after leading the race for a while.

I'll dig out the pictures.

Anyway, thats what I call a super hijack of a thread!


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's the bike I had a deposit on...

http://www.mountainbikes.net/carbon/DPSComposites_91.htm


----------



## rutteger (May 6, 2005)

uno-speedo said:


> Here's the bike I had a deposit on...
> 
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/carbon/DPSComposites_91.htm


Thanks for the pics and info


----------



## mccrayola (Apr 30, 2006)

Im going to start looking for a schwinn typhoon and fix it up like one of these threads has. Never considered it till I saw what can be done. As for this bike I got it from old lady whos husband came from holland and brought his bike over with him. He was one of those guys who always had to have the best. I think however he skimped on his bike. Must of been a bad year for him. Yard sale slayer for the typhoon Bonzaiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

mccrayola said:


> As for this bike I got it from old lady whos husband came from holland and brought his bike over with him. He was one of those guys who always had to have the best. I think however he skimped on his bike. Must of been a bad year for him. Yard sale slayer for the typhoon Bonzaiiiiiiiiii


A Gazelle is not a bad bike. Like Batavus they are are big players in the Dutch mid range to high mid range touring and commuter market. Gazelle has their Gold Line with pretty luxerious bicycles. They also do racing bikes, most famous the Champion Mondial.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

That Gazelle is a beauty !

From what I found, Gazelle has always been an independent Dutch company and continues to make some very high quality bicycles to this day... just imagine having your old 3 speed updated with a carbon frame, front suspension, and Shimano Nexus hub.

I have no idea what the value of one is but would like to know as one of these is on my list of must haves... not specifically a Gazelle but any good quality 3 speed men's cruiser will do.

I just picked up a couple of very nice old 3 speeds for a song... the prettiest one was a nearly mint 1979 Raleigh Triumph 3 that looks like it was just taken from the shop and the other is a BRC "Suburban". 

Although both have the walk through and would be considered ladies bikes, the Suburban is a pretty macho looking ride and is fitted with a Dyno high speed hub... it feels like it must have a 1:5 final drive and simply flies along on those high pressure Kendas.

The Raleigh has an SA AW hub that has much lower gearing and I can already see my wife taking this out on mother's day for a spin.

I took the BRC out for the night and found that it was quite a pleasant ride and got quite a few "cool": comments from passers by. My son's were amazed and were perplexed as to where the gears were and enjoyed test driving the BRC..

Also cool...the bike shop that sold them is still in business to this day.

Cheers!


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

*English bikes are mint*

This was my Pace RC100, nice and british, its a 1991 box aluminium frame fitted with....

Pace RC30 Forks (reynolds 531)
Pace one piece stem /steerer (reynolds 531)
Suntour XC-pro drivetrain
Pace Hubs laced to matrix mt titan rims
Bullseye cranks with pace chainrings
Magura Hydraulics (4 Finger brakes)










These were the ultimate in there day, Sadly.........Sold now to fund the next project

Personally I think some of the brit bikes are damn good.The Roberts, DaveYates and other steel framebuilders still make some awesome rides, but not many (if any dabble in alu any more).

Shame...............................Tally Ho


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Sixty Fiver said:


> That Gazelle is a beauty !
> 
> From what I found, Gazelle has always been an independent Dutch company and continues to make some very high quality bicycles to this day... just imagine having your old 3 speed updated with a carbon frame, front suspension, and Shimano Nexus hub.
> 
> ...


Hi,

A pic of the carbon Gazelle townbike you are speaking of:










A more traditional Batavus:










Featherweight (<10kg) carbon everything Koga:










Sparta with electronic propulsion:










A bit vague now whether the topic is in English or Dutch bicycles 

- Melvin


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

retrobikeguy said:


> This was my Pace RC100, nice and british, its a 1991 box aluminium frame fitted with....
> 
> Pace RC30 Forks (reynolds 531)
> Pace one piece stem /steerer (reynolds 531)
> ...


Hi Lee,

Think they are even that good, that you shouldn't have sold yours:nono:

When I now visit the Pace site I see that for this year they created a new design. The new has absolutely nothing to do with the older. Still a good bike tough, I don't know.

Heard great stories on Yates and Roberts. Excell in craftmanship. A tip when looking for a nice FB bike.


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> Hi Lee,
> 
> Think they are even that good, that you shouldn't have sold yours:nono:


I know :cryin: but you know how it is when you see something you Really want and need fast dosh (Money) :arf:


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

No, actually I don't. My home is like an orphanage you know  Would feel terrible when sending one into the crude world.

BTW what bike that must be that you really wanted more as the Pace?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

My garage is now home to three English bikes:

A Raleigh Super Grande Prix (circa 1979) that has been upgraded from a 10 speed to an 18.

My 1978 Superbe 3 speed cruiser.

The newest addition is a Raleigh Criterium road bike (circa 1980) that came to me as a 12 speed but has now been converted into a hgh speed triple by the addition of a SA rear hub and wheel. Putting the SA hub in a lighter bike and modifying the gearing (I'm running a 40/18 instead of the stock 48/20) realy makes for a really excellent ride.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Ah yes, the Gazelle. I haven't ridden one of those since, ah, since I was in the Netherlands. Yep, all Dutch, all the way.

I'm surprised to see the carbon bike. First off, I much prefer the older look, I'm sure they function very differently. The other thing that makes me wonder is that all the town bikes of the Dutch that I know were all fairly moderate bikes. It seems that bike theft is so common there that they wouldn't want something real nice for going around town. That's just been my observation for the times I've been there.

I was just telling someone today what a pleasure it is to ride there. Yeah, it's a little, ok a lot, flat, but the drivers are 10x better there than in the U.S. and you actually get some respect on a bike.

'Guin


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I actually have a Amsterdam White Bike in the shop (for display) and from my perspective, it appears to be a very well and well equipped bicycle. One of these days I am going to have to take it out for a spin and see how she rides.

They were nice enough that Amsterdam had to stop providing them as too many ended beiong stolen and taken to other locales... how one ended up in Edmonton Alberta is a bit of a mystery too.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Ah yes, the Gazelle. I haven't ridden one of those since, ah, since I was in the Netherlands. Yep, all Dutch, all the way.
> 
> I'm surprised to see the carbon bike. First off, I much prefer the older look, I'm sure they function very differently. The other thing that makes me wonder is that all the town bikes of the Dutch that I know were all fairly moderate bikes. It seems that bike theft is so common there that they wouldn't want something real nice for going around town. That's just been my observation for the times I've been there.


Hi 'guin,

I think it is because going into town with an old bike is easy; no hassle with proper parking, no worries about scratches ....and also the theft issue you already mentioned. Trow it somewhere, done. Like this 










More proper way to park bikes; bicycle garage:










Also A LOT expensive bikes are sold, but those are mostly for A tot A rides and not A to B rides.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I have to say I was impressed with the bicycle ramp in Amsterdam. The first time I was in the Netherlands (circa 1993), I was coming by train from Koln (Cologne) and thought, "Lots of bikes". When I walked out into the plaza in front of Amsterdam Centraal and saw thousands of bikes, I thought, "Cool!"

The next time I was there, there was a large, multi-story parking ramp, in a fashion similar to one for cars, that holds I-have-no-idea-how-many-thousands of bikes. I don't know how people tell them apart. They all seem to be upright clunkers, all black, and to me, they all look the same. I have a flashy yellow/red/pink bike with spots and bike shop owner told me that my bike was unlikely to be stolen as it was too conspicuous. They want something that can be sold quickly. Anyways, hats off to the Dutch. In so many ways you make more sense than the U.S., in which ways, each can determine on their own, but there is no doubt that when it comes to cycling, you're light years ahead.

'Guin


----------



## mwr (Jul 17, 2004)

God, now whe're never going to hear the end of it from Jeroen.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> I have a flashy yellow/red/pink bike with spots and bike shop owner told me that my bike was unlikely to be stolen as it was too conspicuous.
> 
> 'Guin


Personally I do have a very pink Panasonic MC 4500 for that same reason. Flash yellow grips and green cage came on, as did many 'Fat City Cycles' stickers in a very unorganized way.

Also have an old 'traditional' Union with white tyres - very sweet!


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

retrobikeguy said:


> This was my Pace RC100, nice and british, its a 1991 box aluminium frame fitted with....
> 
> Pace RC30 Forks (reynolds 531)
> Pace one piece stem /steerer (reynolds 531)
> ...


Yes, damn nice bike that one, how did you find the ride off road? I can imagine that the box aluminium frame would have been quite stiff. I remember seeing this bike featured in a 1991 or 1992 edition of MBUK in an 'ultimate posers' feature and I think they did include Bullseye cranks as part of that feature. Still looks bloody cool though, right up there with the Klein bikes of that era even though the Klein paint jobs were a work of art in themselves. Major drool factor there.


----------

